# free crochet and knit patterns - Deborah Norville



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Found a few very nice projects here.

http://dnorville.com/crafts/downloads.php


----------



## annealgf (Aug 31, 2012)

Want free patterns for grape designs to crochet


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks. Will crochet up the chunky basket this weekend!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Love the Monster eye slippers!gonna make them for my GS!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as looking for scarf pattern for GD in school colors of Red/White in knit, but don't like color change as each color in stripe shows the new color on last color.

Any ideas or should I just crochet it? Thanks


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you these are great.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

love those pigs


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the site, thanks.


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for the web site address, I saved it to my bookmarks on my computer, so I would not forget.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the purple shawl/scarf but haven't seen that yarn in the UK. Does anyone know what weight the yarn is please?


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great web site a lot of nice patterns. Thanks.


----------

